# Help with grassy weed Ohio - annual ryegrass?



## Brittanie (9 mo ago)

Hello,

Need help identifying this lighter colored, coarse grass that is growing faster than lawn grass right now in Central Ohio.

We have a new build and the "seeding" they originally did in July 2020 left nothing but weeds and bare subsoil
We had topsoil spread and seeded last fall (2021)with a TTTF/perennial ryegrass/bluegrass mix. We did cover the seeding with straw.

Any help would be appreciated, we've been working hard to establish a decent lawn.

Could it be annual ryegrass that contaminated our grass seed?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

The underside of the leaf is too dull for annual ryegrass. Quackgrass would fit better. But I don't recognize any rhizomes in the pictures. They are actually very noticeable for quackgrass. Maybe they were torn off during digging.


----------



## jacobchavarria (9 mo ago)

My new build house was seeded in the summer of 2021 and they layed straw and I had the same problem. I was told it's wheat growing from the straw. The company that seeded my yard said if you mow it multiple times it will die out. I ended up spraying tenacity and it bleached all of it white and barely any has grown back this year. I'm also located in Ohio.


----------



## Brittanie (9 mo ago)

jacobchavarria said:


> My new build house was seeded in the summer of 2021 and they layed straw and I had the same problem. I was told it's wheat growing from the straw. The company that seeded my yard said if you mow it multiple times it will die out. I ended up spraying tenacity and it bleached all of it white and barely any has grown back this year. I'm also located in Ohio.


Thank you so much for the reply. I had no idea straw could contain so much seed - I blame the bales my husband bought that most people use for decoration (when we ran out of the bagged stuff with tackifier)

I am going to hope this is what we have growing and that it will die out.

I'll keep this post updated to see if it works


----------

